# [SOLVED] Fallout 3 Texture issues



## SwiftyMcshift (Aug 15, 2008)

Thx for reading and i hope someone can help me out.

I just installed Fallout 3 my specs are:

ATI 4850 driver 8.12
E8400 @ 3.00 GHZ
4gigs ram 
vista home premium 64bit edition

Well I crank this game up and max out everything yet some textures such as rocks, cars, and clothes on people look Horrible. I dont know what the problem is hopefully someone can help me thx for reading guys see ya. :wave:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fallout 3 Texture issues*

Hello, and Merry Christmas
this problem of yours seems to be from the Vista 64-bit


----------



## SwiftyMcshift (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Fallout 3 Texture issues*

Well Merry Christmas to you as well. I have seemed to have fix the problem. Anyone else that has this problem with ATI cards it is caused in your Catalyst Control Center under the 3D tab go to MipMap Detail Level and set it to quality rather then performance. For some strange reason it changed only certain textures in the game but not others lol. Anyways thx for the reply.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Fallout 3 Texture issues*

Vista 64 bit is not the issue because when I play fallout 3 with everything maxed, all the charecters look fine

thats for telling us the solution SwiftyMcshift 

Merry Christmas


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fallout 3 Texture issues*

oh my bad 
glad to hear that you fix it, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

